
New support for link between comet and asteroid showers and mass extinctions - Mz
http://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2729-scientists-find-link-between-comet-and-asteroid-showers-mass-extinctions
======
gone35
Actual paper here:

[http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/454/4/3480.abstract](http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/454/4/3480.abstract)

